# Compilation of Samba 4.0.12 dies in the last minute



## fulano (Nov 21, 2013)

When compiling Samba 4.0.12 the following error appears in the very last minute:


```
'install' finished successfully (5m12.453s)
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===> Staging rc.d startup script(s)
===>  Installing for samba4-4.0.12
===>  Checking if net/samba4 already installed
===>   Registering installation for samba4-4.0.12
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/samba4/work/stage/usr/local/lib/shared-modules/perfcount/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/samba4/work/stage/usr/local/lib/shared-modules/pdb/): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/net/samba4/work/stage/usr/local/lib/shared-modules/gpext/): No such file or directory
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba4.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba4.
```

I did never see this error before, don't know what to do next. 

Could someone help me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2013)

Builds fine here. Update your ports tree and try again, there was a staging related fix to the port Makefile about 12 hours ago:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=334463


----------

